# Phrag kovachii and it's hybrids



## Ron-NY (Aug 21, 2006)

I figured there would be a thread on this one and I don't see any. So, let me start it. I have a compot of the species and three different hybrids. I am looking forward to more hybrids coming on the market in the the spring of 2007. I have them all growing in Sphag except for one hybrid that I have moved to S/H as a trial. So far, it seems to be doing fine but it has only been in S/H for 2 weeks.

who has the species? 

who has any hybrids? 

How are you growing them?

How are they doing for you?

Who plans on getting them?


----------



## gore42 (Aug 21, 2006)

I have 4 compots of the species, potted in a standard fine bark mix with extra moss. They're surviving, which is a start. Growing them cool (high of 70 F) under fluorescents and keeping them moist. I haven't been growing them long enough to determine how they're really doing.

- Matthew


----------



## Heather (Aug 21, 2006)

I don't have any! 
WAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!

(I plan on getting one though, at least a species, when things stabilize a little in my life and growing areas.)


----------



## Gideon (Aug 21, 2006)

I plan on getting a few flasks, species and crosses, hopefully very soon


----------



## Marco (Aug 21, 2006)

I don't have any. =\

Actually, I don't have any phrags period. To scared to try em cause I grow warm.


----------



## Stephan (Aug 22, 2006)

Species 752 of the kovachii
kovachii X dellasandroi, and
kovachii X walisii

All still in there flasks. I've just received advice that my remaining two flasks are in Qld and not too far away. I should be getting them week after next. The flask I have is the dellasandroi cross.

Given what I've been reading I've been literally monitoring the contents daily for signs of stress. Temps here are now in the high 80's, low 90's during the day. I've been looking for ways I can maintain the lower temperatures this plant seems to require until it's a bit more mature.

I can report that the dellasandroi seedlings have almost doubled in size since I brought them up from Port Maquarie and what was 5 seedlings is now 5 plus three new small babies trying there hardest to grow .


Cheers all
Stephan


----------



## silence882 (Aug 22, 2006)

I've had a species half-flask-turned-compot from Piping Rock since May. I have them in <try not to faint> CHC/perlite/charcoal with a tremendous amount of oyster shell added (they grow on limestone cliffs). So far, they're growing healthily, but slowly. Here's a recent pic:







--Stephen


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 22, 2006)

They look good, Stephen.


----------



## gary (Aug 22, 2006)

I have:
kovachii ‘Laura’ X Living Fire 4N
kovachii ‘Laura’ X Saint Ouen
kovachii ‘Ana’ X Walter Schomburg

I chose not to mess with these so straight into SH they went! They seem to be happy so far.

gary


----------



## Heather (Aug 22, 2006)

interesting to hear how these are doing in S/H! I've heard they prefer it cool so... interesting.


----------



## gore42 (Aug 23, 2006)

I've heard recently that keeping these cool isn't nearly as important as it has been made out to be, as long as humidity is high. I'm going to move mine (or at least most of them) in with my other Phrag compots, which thrive in warmer temperatures. I'll let you all know if I kill them 

-Matthew


----------



## Ron-NY (Aug 23, 2006)

Mine are not being kept cool and they are doing fine. They have dealt well with hot and humid summer temps. I am wondering if that info came from someone who kept a flask too hot or allowed the sun to hit the flask cooking them.


----------



## littlefrog (Aug 23, 2006)

my straight kovachii didn't do as well as I'd hoped. Out of two flasks I have maybe 20 plants that will make it. They are planted in nice sphagnum moss, in a pot, which is in a ziplock back with the top open, in my basement plant room which is at ~80% humidity... So, no danger of drying out! They look good, though.

I had a bunch of protocorms that I tried to get replated, but they all contaminated. They did well once I put them into my frog vivs, but the frogs tracked them all over the place with their sticky feet, so I don't think I'll get many out of there. I also tried putting some of the bigger seedlings in the frog tanks. They also thrived until tracked all over creation and stomped on by frog boots. I bet they would do very well in a planted vivarium without critters (I guess that is a terrarium by definition).


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 23, 2006)

littlefrog said:


> my straight kovachii didn't do as well as I'd hoped.


Me either, Rob. I only purchas a 1/2 flask, and I'll be lucky if 6 survive. I had them in sphagnum, but noticed that the sphagnum wasn't looking so good, so I repotted them in CHC/diatomite/charcoal & sponge rock + calcium. Too early to tell, but they look like they might be perking up a bit.


----------



## silence882 (Sep 13, 2006)

Well my fan broke and a week later... one of my 7 larger kovachii seedlings died.

Coincidence?

Probably, but I have since replaced the fan and have vowed never to go another week without good air movement!

--Stephen


----------



## gore42 (Sep 13, 2006)

My kovachii are doing ok... but not great. I lost some leaves on the three largest ones when I moved them into my warm area, but at least they're growing now. As far as I can tell, I've only lost one or two plant from my flasks (so far). Many of them were so small that I don't know if they'll make it, though. 

Anyway, they are growing now, and with any luck, some will be in the 5" range in a few months.

- Matt


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 13, 2006)

My PK X Walter Schomberg has grown an inch in leaf length since I last posted the pic of it in S/H.

Did I post a photo of it here ??? If not here it is


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 13, 2006)

This is why I'm waiting for kovachii to become more affordable and its conditions more established.......I'd rather have a hangianum anyway......Take care, Eric


----------



## paphioland (Sep 13, 2006)

have a flask of the species. Doing well.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 14, 2006)

*New guy*

Hi, I have 2 hybrid plants from Glen Decker. I kept them in the sphagnum they were shipped in. I have the bottoms partially touching the flowing R.O. water in the growing trays I use for my phrags. Next week will be [hopefully] the first week in months I'm not travleing out of town so I will have time to check the roots to see if a change is needed. If so I will probably put in a mix of coconut chips, aliflor baked clay to provide dry spots and diatomite. This will give the roots a choice of conditions. E.


----------

